# Added to the Family



## eaglewing (Jul 7, 2009)

Got this New Braunfels to go with my other one (see sig)
Now I have a chamber and a horizontal...

I would LUV to get some ideas for MODS for this rig...
I need to make something that will scoop out the ashes easily...I'm going to use expanded metal to make the coal tray, but should I do anything with the design of the smoke flow...or baffle anything?

Any thoughts would be cool from you experts...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks to be heavy built and probably has good fitting lids for a tight seal. The overall design definately has room for improvements.

The firebox/chamber opening appears to be way too high/large. I think I would add a plate to the top of the hole to lower the opening so it is no more than 3-4" overall height.

Then, I'd add a tuning plate under the cooking grate, against the left side of the chamber and just high enough to clear the fire box opening to within about 2" from the far end (this will be a hot spot). The one I added to my SNP works pretty well, but it takes some time to check grate temps while running it, and then drill holes with a med/small bit to allow some heat/smoke to pass through it where there are any cool spots (hence the name tuning plate).

You may or may not need to lower the vent stack intake towards grate level. I didn't with my SNP tuning plate.

I'll come back if I think of anything else.

That's where I'd start with her though.

If you haven't yet, you should check out the charcoal smoker thread, and look for the mods done on horizontals there...lots of great work posted in there by other offset users.

Nice find for an addition to the family!

Good luck with the new rig, and her mods.

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

For ash removal, you can make a tool similar to a garden hoe, only with a wider blade and lower profile to fit under the coal grate. Use a metal rod for the handle. Cut the bottom edge of the blade to match the inner diameter of the firebox.

Works great to just open the door, insert above the ash level and then just drag the ashes out into a catch pan for quick & easy ash removal.

Eric


----------



## trashcan (Jul 7, 2009)

I experimented with a couple cookie sheets until I found one that would fit nice over my firebox hole, and stuffed aluminum foil in any gaps. It's not a permanent mod, but it's really easy to clean and will be a good stop gap while I figure out something a bit more erudite. 

I agree about the firebox hole being a little big. My chargriller's portal is about half as big and still needed regulation to avoid 45-60 degree temp differences, even with modding the smoke stack down to about the same level as yours. 

I'd unbolt the top three bolts holding your firebox on, (not all), measure out a piece of non galvanized sheet steel (Not aluminum!*)) to forluvofsmoke's dimensions and so the bolt holes line up, and bolt that on inside your smoking chamber through the existing holes. 
About seven minutes of work with most basic power tools.


*Aluminum burns. Any metal burning bonds with oxides and puts of some nasty nasty substances. It might make a great stove top pot or pan, or outer shell for a smaller smoker, but there's a reason they don't make decent woks, or kilns out of aluminum.I work sometimes with some of less sophisticated race vehicles, and I've seen aluminum alloys _catch fire._ I was warned against using a galvanized steel garbage can for a UDS, and for good reason. Zinc puts off some nasty oxides when heated to the temps of burning charcoal. But from my experience aluminum isn't the best for exposing to flames for an extended period of time.

Besides steel is WAY cheaper. Just my 1.634 Cents (after tax
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).


----------



## rickw (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't know about mods but for a clean out tool something like  this  will work.


----------



## garyt (Jul 7, 2009)

I have the same model and love it, if you ever find out what it is called would you please let me know, I gave up looking, I used expanded metal to raise the fire up in the firebox and had to get these wheels. Other than that I didn't change a thing and it is excellent.


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 7, 2009)

LOVE THOSE WHEELS Gary!!!

I got to get me some...

UPDATE:

I sized down the opening to about 3 1/2" high...








Added Baffle Plates...










and Expanded metal for the whole thing...















How'd I do???

Now I just NEED 2 thermometers in strategic places and I am ready to ROCK n ROLL... Also a small water pan under the baffle plates??


Some WATCO danish exterior oil finish to the wood and she's lookin' pretty good


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool! Looks like you layed out a plan, and stuck to it. Whipped 'er together pretty fast, too! You must be itchin' to do a burn on that baby!

Good smokes to ya!

Eric


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 8, 2009)

You read my mind!!


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 20, 2009)

Gary, you ever figure out what the dam name to it is??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I can't find it anywhere either....


----------



## garyt (Jul 20, 2009)

No like I said I gave up, darn near wore Google out looking, I bought mine at Menards about 5 years ago, there must be thousands of them out there but yours is the only other one I have seen. She is going into retirement soon, my Lang gets here tonight or tomorrow morning. Just waiting for what I hope will be my last call. The truck blew a tire in Nashville and sounds like I wont see it till in the morning


----------



## fired up (Jul 20, 2009)

Grats on your new toy!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice Toy & Good Work.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great eaglewing. So have you done a test burn yet?


----------



## garyt (Jul 26, 2009)

I found the original manual while looking for something else, All it refers to it is Model 03202900.  Date of manufacture(printing of manual probably) 01-13-03  Website www.nbsmoker.com. Help line 1-800-232-3398. I guess It never had a name so to speak
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Website address doesn't work probably was turned off when they were bought out/closed


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 26, 2009)

YES, I have done 1 test burn and 2 smokes... moving those plates around gives me better temps but it is always hotter next to the fire box than at the end by the stack... the difference being about 25*


 I would have to agree... it seems early in the company's existence they just used model numbers.

However Gary, you do have a copy of the manual??...can you shoot that to me somehow??

(I have got to get me a set of those all terrain 4x4s you got for it...LOL)


----------

